
Bitcoin Challenge - max_
https://bitcoinchallenge.codes
======
bufferoverflow
Security by obscurity works, if the algorithm is unknown and is complex
enough, so the search space is very big.

However you can only use it once. If the algorithm becomes known, you need
another, a substantially different one.

------
navigaid
Here is the discussion thread on reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/9kq7it/introducing...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/9kq7it/introducing_the_310_btc_bitcoin_challenge/)

------
ioquatix
What are we actually looking for here? A private key?

------
TuGuQuKu
I'd love to see some proof that any of the wild claims made are remotely
factual.

    
    
      I don't want to donate to charity (I have my own reasons for that, don't ask)
    

Although they managed to do a pretty plausible portrayal of your average
bitcoin libertarian lol

